# Cinematic Studio Strings vs. Spitfire Symphonic Strings



## ckett (Nov 26, 2016)

I am looking at purchasing one of these two libraries and take advantage of the sale going on right now. Really on the fence between these two great libraries. I have already purchased the Spitfire Chamber Strings as I love the smaller intimate sound. But I would like to pick one of these other libraries for the larger string section sound. 

I've listened to a lot of demoes of each library and watched a few reviews on YouTube. 

I like the simplicity and tone of Cinematic Studio Strings.

I like the vast articulation options and more detailed control of the Spitfire Symphonic Strings. 

Those with experience with both, what would you prefer?


----------



## jononotbono (Nov 26, 2016)

I have SCS and I love it. I'm about to buy CSS. They are both essential buys in my opinion. Both do different things.


----------



## Harry (Nov 26, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> I have SCS and I love it. I'm about to buy CSS. They are both essential buys in my opinion. Both do different things.


@ckett meant CSS V SSS.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 26, 2016)

If you love smooth legato, a darker tone (I totally dig it), and amazing ease of use, Cinematic Studio Strings.

If you love a wealth of articulations and the Air Lyndhurst sound, Spitfire Symphonic Strings.

I have both, but only purchased Symphonic Strings yesterday, so I don't have a lot of experience with it yet. So far, I agree that it doesn't replace CSS: These libraries seem to have different strengths.


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 26, 2016)

I might also add that so far (again, only a few hours in), I'm digging the sound of Spitfire Chamber Strings more than Spitfire Symphonic Strings (I bought them both yesterday—thank goodness for gigabit fiber!). If I could only pick two of these three libraries _right now, _I'd probably choose Spitfire Chamber Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings. But I reserve the right to change my mind later.


----------



## ckett (Nov 26, 2016)

Wow Symfoniq, that must have been a huge download! I'm glad I picked up the Chamber Strings, wonderful smaller sound. 

I'm leaning towards Cinematic Studio Strings at the moment. Maybe get Symphonic Strings next year on sale hopefully!


----------



## Symfoniq (Nov 26, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan. I do think Alex Wallbank hit it out of the park with Cinematic Studio Strings. To have such a great sound while also being one of the easiest string libraries to use would have seemed improbable until Alex actually went and did it. Can't wait to see what else he has in the pipeline.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 26, 2016)

ckett said:


> I'm leaning towards Cinematic Studio Strings at the moment. Maybe get Symphonic Strings next year on sale hopefully!


+1 doing to do the same... 
I was undecided on the choice but in the end will be CSS for me now and Soaring Strings very probably next month. Indeed I've already Albion One, so that Air Lyndhurst sound will not miss in my pieces by the way.


----------



## Vik (Nov 26, 2016)

Symfoniq said:


> If I could only pick two of these three libraries _right now, _I'd probably choose Spitfire Chamber Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings.


And if you could pick only SCS or CSS?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 26, 2016)

I have CSS and SCS, and it's my absolute dream combo. I actually feel kinda guilty.


----------



## ckett (Nov 26, 2016)

thanks Jimmy! Glad you are happy with that combination!


----------



## rlw (Nov 26, 2016)

Just bought SSS and getting CSS also. With Albion v and Cinesample String bundles which I already owned, I look forward to the next year of composition. Each of those libraries have unique strengths and I hope I can get my hands around blending their different palettes in a convincing way. I really struggled between SSS and SCS since I Could not do both this time. The VI community has been a real help in my decision process.


----------



## higgs (Nov 26, 2016)

I've got both (a bit slutty of me, I know), and because of this thread I just asked myself the question of which I'd take to a desert island. Both. I cut my teeth on Sable so I'm quite fond of it. CSS is fast to sketch with and sounds great too. Of the string libraries I have, these two are my favorites. 

I know this doesn't help much, but you will not be disappointed with either. Maybe buy what's on super duper sale now?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 26, 2016)

My reasoning was: out of SSS and SCS, the latter is definitely the "must have" one that should be in any composers' template. Not that there's anything "wrong" with SSS - it's just that SCS is so very special, astoundingly beautiful and also more unique in terms of what it delivers. I absolutely love small ensembles and the overall tone and character of the library is just incredible.

When it comes to larger sections, I wanted something that still retains a certain clarity, bite and tightness and isn't _too_ "fat" or creamy sounding. I also wanted a certain amount of brawn and aggression when needed, especially with the short notes. Which is of course something you wouldn't quite get out of a "chamber" library like SCS - and also not from the more distant sounding symphonic libraries like SSS or VSL Appassionata.

When CSS came out of the blue, I had to have it. It was exactly what I was looking for and couldn't quite get out of other libraries. The tone is very very "romantic" and passionate, and the library can sound detailed and huge at the same time. It has the elegance and beauty to match SCS, but also the crispness and bite that I was looking for.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 26, 2016)

You're making it really hard to resist getting SCS. I've been eyeing it and think it would make quite a pair with CSS. The thing is, once I open the Spitfire floodgates I don't know when it would ever end.

EDIT: Purchased SCS. Now trying to avoid clicking other libraries on sale.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 27, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I have CSS and SCS, and it's my absolute dream combo. I actually feel kinda guilty.



Have them both too. It is a very good combo indeed.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 27, 2016)

Vik said:


> And if you could pick only SCS or CSS?



Based on my personal experience, I would pick CSS.

Not because I think it is better, but the content (bigger sounding sections, soaring legatos more in the style of classic era) of CSS is more suitable for my writing needs. SCS is a very delicate sounding, beautifully polished library, but you are getting smaller sections and a different character. Can't say which one would be better - like I said, it is more related to the needs one has. To me Spitfire Chamber Strings is also a good layering library; I have been using it together with HS, CSS, Soarings Strings and Kirk Hunter (Diamond) so far. 

One thing I don't that much like in CSS is the GUI. It is simple and the articulations are easy to find, but as a very visual person I do not find the interface inspiring. To me those things are of some importance. Sometimes I have to hide some instrument to be able to play it.


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 27, 2016)

S


Vik said:


> And if you could pick only SCS or CSS?



SCS


----------



## dhlkid (Nov 27, 2016)

I have full set of Sable & Mural
And I tested CSS.
I will put CSS in 2nd place!


----------



## Tom78 (Nov 27, 2016)

Is CSS limited in terms of writing more epic scores? I'm tempted to get it, but worried about the smaller section size compared to other libraries? I do a few trailers every so often, and would like to get away from using ensembles. Does anyone have a demo of CSS doing aggressive spiccatos?


----------



## ckett (Nov 27, 2016)

thank you all for the feedback from users of both libraries. It is amazing how good the choices are now for string libraries.


----------



## Vik (Nov 27, 2016)

Tom78 said:


> Does anyone have a demo of CSS doing aggressive spiccatos?


Maybe not extremely aggressive, but here's a nice piece with the CSS spiccatos:
http://vi-control.net/community/thr...pitfire-symphonic-strings.57432/#post-4017335


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 27, 2016)

Tom78 said:


> Is CSS limited in terms of writing more epic scores? I'm tempted to get it, but worried about the smaller section size compared to other libraries? I do a few trailers every so often, and would like to get away from using ensembles. Does anyone have a demo of CSS doing aggressive spiccatos?



I'm not the biggest expert when it comes to current trends in trailer music, or anything ... but I would say that for aggressive, slamming, driving short notes etc., it's actually better if the sections aren't _too _big. The more players, the more mushy, flubby, unfocused and loose the sound becomes. Part of the grit and aggression in the sound is actually not necessarily the size, but the immediate crispness, the focused attack, the definition. IMO that's what makes agressive short note passages really driving. So in many ways, I would actually _prefer_ a focused studio sound like CSS for that kind of stuff.


----------



## Tom78 (Nov 27, 2016)

Vik said:


> Maybe not extremely aggressive, but here's a nice piece with the CSS spiccatos:
> http://vi-control.net/community/thr...pitfire-symphonic-strings.57432/#post-4017335


Thanks for the link - it sounds very nice 



Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I'm not the biggest expert when it comes to current trends in trailer music, or anything ... but I would say that for aggressive, slamming, driving short notes etc., it's actually better if the sections aren't _too _big. The more players, the more mushy, flubby, unfocused and loose the sound becomes. Part of the grit and aggression in the sound is actually not necessarily the size, but the immediate crispness, the focused attack, the definition. IMO that's what makes agressive short note passages really driving. So in many ways, I would actually _prefer_ a focused studio sound like CSS for that kind of stuff.


Come to think of it, that does make a lot of sense. Thanks for explaining it that way!


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Nov 27, 2016)

I have both SCS and CSS. I prefer the sound of CSS.


----------



## gpax (Nov 27, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the vibrato in CSS in terms of controll? From demos I have heard, and as was mentioned in at least one review, I am trying to discern if it leans a bit heavy for my tastes, yet the library is compelling in many ways, still.

This is not a "VS" question per second, as I use SCS and SSS already. But certainly comparisons could be useful in this respect.

Edit: Got my answer, but still open to any additional thoughts.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 27, 2016)

I own Spitfire Chamber Strings (Sable) and they are my mainstay string library, love them. For awhile I've been thinking about getting Spitfire Symphonic Strings (Mural) so I had a _companion to SCS _to paint with a "larger brush".

But now I am reading very good things about Cinematic Studio Strings...!

Thoughts from owners of Mural / SSS and Cinematic Studio Strings? What do you reach for more? Mural or CSS?


----------



## rlw (Nov 27, 2016)

I understand the love for SCS even though I choice SSS initially. There is a definite charm to the Sable strings. Making a decision before you have time to work with both libraries is a challenge. But I had seen enough comments by those I respect, that let me understand that I should be happy with either choice. There will be another season for SCS. It is still in my list of desired libraries. I have grow to love Albion V over the last month and CSS was a must for me at this time.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2016)

I have Lass Full v1.5 & Albion Legacy, is it quite helpful to get "Cinematic Studio Strings (CSS)" or "Spitfire Symphonic Strings" ? Thank you.


----------



## Polarity (Nov 28, 2016)

I've chosen CSS (still downloading it). I considered that I have already the Air sound with Albion One and for the price of SSS intro price I could get CSS and Soaring Strings.
I've got the first step for now (CSS) and will wait to see if I need or not Soaring Strings, while I'm waiting Cinematic Studio Brass, because I'd like very much to get also Adventure Brass for his playability.


----------

